# Muss es immer ein Oase Filter sein?



## Adrion (16. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen, ich bin neu hier bei euch. Und anhand von anderen Beiträgen denke ich mal das ich recht gut hier aufgehoben bin. 
 Ich bin am überlegen ob ich mir einen Gartenteich buddel.  Habe hier schon viele nützliche Tipps und Tricks erlesen zum Bau. Was mich aber momentan am meisten beschäftigt ist die Filteranlge. Ist den Oase wirklich so das non plus ultra in der Filtertechnik? Aber z.B. Gardena biete ja auch Filteranlagen an, zu einem viel günstigeren preis. Und da ich normalerweise immer sage "Wer billig kauft zweimal" bin ich mir so unsicher. Gardena ist ja sonst eine Top Marke. Vielleicht hat ja schon der ein oder andere mal eine Gardena Anlage gehabt. 

Um mir eine eigene Filteranlage zubauen fehlt mir leider der Platz. Ich muß bei einer Kompakten Lösung bleiben.


MfG Adrian


----------



## Digicat (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Muss es immer ein Oase Filter sein?*

Servus Adrion

Herzlich Willkommen

Warum brennt dir die Filteranlage erstmal unter den Fingernägeln ...

Ich schliesse daraus, daß du einen Teich mit Fischbesatz ins Auge gefaßt hast .... 

Falls du keinen Fischbesatz ins Auge gefaßt hast, brauchst auch keinen Filter 

Erzähl mal mehr über dein Teich-Vorhaben ...


Größe
Tiefe

Schwimmteich
Zierteich
Koiteich

auch gerne mit einer Skizze


----------



## Stoer (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Muss es immer ein Oase Filter sein?*

Hallo Adrian,

bei Kompaktlösungen ist Oase sicherlich einer der führenden Hersteller.
Es kommt aber darauf an wie groß dein Teich werden soll und welche und wieviel Fische Du in den Teich setzen willst.
Solltest Du Kois in den Teich setzen und ein Kompaktsystem bevorzugen, mußt Du meiner Meinung nach Oase nehmen.


----------



## Adrion (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Muss es immer ein Oase Filter sein?*

Also es soll ein Teich mit Fischbesatz werden. Kein Koiteich. Tiefe wird ca. 1 meter werden. Über die größe bin ich mir noch nicht ganz sicher. Aber ich denke mal er wird ca um die 4000 L haben. Bin noch voll in der Planung.


----------



## Digicat (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Muss es immer ein Oase Filter sein?*

Also mit Fisch .... und 4.000 Liter ...

Meine Empfehlung:
__ Moderlieschen, Bitterlinge, __ Stichlinge ... etc. also __ Kleinfische .... und das mäßig, aber 10 Stück = Schwarm sollten es schon sein  ... sind nämlich Schwarmfische.

Bitte keine Goldfische und deren Farbvarianten ... die züchten wie Karnickel und du wirst der Menge nicht mehr Herr.

Nebenbei kannst dir bei Moderlieschen & Co. auch den Filter ersparen. Wie gesagt bei mäßigen Besatz.


----------



## Adrion (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Muss es immer ein Oase Filter sein?*

Es soll schon alles im normalen Bereich bleiben und nicht übermäßig Fisch in den teich. Vielleicht wird er den einen oder anderen Liter mehr haben. Habe leider ein bißchen platzt Probleme. Aber es geht mir ja nunmal um das __ Filtersystem in erster Linie


----------



## Digicat (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Muss es immer ein Oase Filter sein?*

Eben ... es muß ein Filter her .... ob man ihn braucht oder nicht ...

Hauptsache Filter ....


----------



## Doppellhelix (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Muss es immer ein Oase Filter sein?*

Jap, ich muß Digicat recht geben. 
Muß es immer ein Filter sein?

Ich habe im mom auch das "Problem", daß sich der Filtervirus in meinen Kopf eingenistet hat (liegt vllt. an meinem Spieltrieb bei allem, was mit Technik zu tun hat)

Eigentlich habe ich keine Probleme. Ich habe keine Fadenalgen. Allerdings habe ich Schwebalgen. D.h. mein Teich ist grünlich. Aber immer noch Sichttiefe von ca. 30-40 cm.

Eigentlich ist also alles bei mir in Ordnung. Aber ich will mein Wasser klar haben!!

Also habe ich hier erstmal im Forum den Low Cost Filter nachgebaut. Sichttiefe wurde um ca. 10-20 cm besser. Hatte schon mit den Gedanken gespielt, den Low Cost Filter mit einer UV Lampe zu erweitern. Aber wer will schon auf Dauer so ein Teil neben dem Teich stehen haben?

Deshalb meine Frage: Nur um Schwebalgen zu bekämpfen, was würdet ihr da empfehlen? Was ist die billigste und effizienteste Methode?

Gruß Helix


----------



## Digicat (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Muss es immer ein Oase Filter sein?*

Servus Helix

Wenn es denn sein muß ....


----------



## Eva-Maria (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Muss es immer ein Oase Filter sein?*

Hi Helix,
die Bilder in Deinem Album sind aus 2009 datiert.
Ist der Bewuchs an Deinem Teich noch so spärlich wie seinerzeit in 2009?
Dann würde ich Dir dringend raten, über die Schiene mehr Klarheit in Deinen Teich zu bringen.. Pflanzen, Pflanzen, Pflanzen!


----------



## Adrion (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Muss es immer ein Oase Filter sein?*



Digicat schrieb:


> Eben ... es muß ein Filter her .... ob man ihn braucht oder nicht ...
> 
> Hauptsache Filter ....




Nein es geht nicht Darum das ein Filter her muss! Es ging mir nur um die Frage ob es den immer ein Oase sein muss. Oder ob auch schon jemand gute Erfahrungen mit anderen Herstellern, wie z.b Gardena hat. Wenn ich den Teich anlege werde ich in erstmal bepflanzen und dann ca. 4 Wochen von alleine anlaufen lassen ohne Fische, dann kommen die Fische wenn ich mit der Wasserquali zufrieden bin. Und dann schauen wir wegen einem Filter. Es hat mich einfach nur diese eine Frage beschäftigt die auch im Thema steht. 

Also bitte nicht gleich böse werden hier!


----------



## Doppellhelix (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Muss es immer ein Oase Filter sein?*

Selbstverständlich ist mitlerweile mehr drinnen.
Vorallem bei den Unterwasserpflanzen habe ich massiv aufgerüstet.

Ich bin leider ein etwas ungeduldiger Mensch. Bei mir muß es immer schnell gehen. Quasi mit Fingerschnipsen muß das Wasser klar sein 
Aber! Ich habe noch keine Chemie reingekippt. Und das werde ich auch nicht.



@Adrion
hier ist keiner Böse 

Also ich habe mich in letzter Zeit (bedingt durch den Filtervirus) mit Druckfilter beschäftigt.
Da gibt es ja massive Preisunterschiede zu OASE.

Was den Unterschied zur Filterung macht, kann ich nicht sagen. Den Unterschied den ich gefunden habe ist:
Filtoclear steuert die UV Lampe nach bedarf. Sie geht also selber an und aus
Filtoclear macht den Schlammabzug selbstständig
Filtoclear hat eine manuelle Reinigung (auspressen der Filterschwämme)

Das alles scheinen die anderen Hersteller nicht zu haben.


----------



## Christine (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Muss es immer ein Oase Filter sein?*



Doppellhelix schrieb:


> Ich bin leider ein etwas ungeduldiger Mensch. Bei mir muß es immer schnell gehen.



Das ist in Sachen Teichbau aber ganz schlecht, denn....

Die Geduld ist die wichtigste Tugend des Teichbauers. Mit Schnipp geht da nix. Vielleicht solltest Du noch in ein Kännchen Baldriantee investieren?

Will sagen: Gib den Pflanzen erst einmal eine Chance!


----------



## Doc (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Muss es immer ein Oase Filter sein?*

OASE ist sicherlich nicht schlecht, die wissen schon was sie tun. Für Deine geplante Größe gibt es aber auch nette Pumpsysteme mit Filter von anderen Herstellern, die dasselbe Ergebnis liefern. OASE Filter sind z.B. oft leichter zu reinigen als andere Filter ...


----------



## Moderlieschenking (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Muss es immer ein Oase Filter sein?*

Servus Adrian,


> Es soll schon alles im normalen Bereich bleiben und nicht übermäßig Fisch in den teich. Vielleicht wird er den einen oder anderen Liter mehr haben. Habe leider ein bißchen platzt Probleme. Aber es geht mir ja nunmal um das __ Filtersystem in erster Linie


Hast Du Dir denn schon Gedanken über die Fische gemacht, die Du einsetzen willst.
Wenn Du das weist, dann kannst Du Dir Gedanken machen, ob und was Du für einen
Filter brauchst.
Das wollte dir Helmut eigentlich damit sagen.
Ich betreibe auch einen naturnahen Teich ohne Filter - und das funktioniert - 
wie bei sehr vielen - sehr gut.
Es gibt auch andere Teichbesitzer die haben Fischbesatz und Filter und schaffen es
trotzdem nicht klares Wasser zu bekommen.
Also wenn Du sagst Du willst unbedingt Golfische (warum auch immer)
dann ist es schon ratsam sich einen Filter zu zulegen.
Ansonsten bei den von Helmut beschriebenen Kleinfischen und viel Unterwasserpflanzen -
was ja auch einen schönen Teich ausmacht - kannst Du mit Sicherheit auf einen
Filter verzichten.
Ob nun Oase das non plus ultra ist - ich kanns Dir nicht sagen - ich könnte Dir eher Tips
geben - welche Unterwasserpflanzen geeignet sind 
LG Markus


----------



## Adrion (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Muss es immer ein Oase Filter sein?*

Ich danke euch für die Antworten. 

@Moderlieschenking: Auf das angebot für die Unterwasserpflanzen Info komme ich zurück. Aber erstmal heißt es in den nächsten Tagen buddeln. Ich hoffe der Regen hört bald auf.


----------



## Digicat (16. Mai 2011)

*AW: Muss es immer ein Oase Filter sein?*

Servus Adrion

Bitte halt uns am Laufenden ....

und schön mit Bilder alles dokumentieren ...

Du bist bei uns in besten Händen, da kann eigentlich nix mehr schief gehen ....


----------



## jrewing4 (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Muss es immer ein Oase Filter sein?*

Hallo,
wir haben 2005 einen Naturnahen Teich mit 26000 Ltr. gebaut. 2005 waren Goldfische, __ Shubunkin, Schleiherschwänze, Nasenalgenfresser und __ Stichlinge, insgesamt ca. 60 Fische drin. 2006 sind dann noch 2 kleine Schmetterlingkoi, 1 kleiner Stör, Zwergwelse und __ Sonnenbarsche dazugekommen. Und natürlich hatten wir in beiden Jahren jede Menge Nachwuchs. Seit die Zwergwelse und Sonnenbarsche dazu gekommen sind, ist es mit dem Nachwuchs aber erheblich weniger geworden. Gefüttert wurde 2005 nur ein wenig Flockenfutter, 2006 kam dann Koi- und Störfutter hinzu. Max. 1 x Tag, und oft ein Futterfreiher Tag / Woche.

Lt. OASE hätte 2005 der 12er Biotec ausgereicht. Wir haben uns aus Sicherheitsgründen für den 18er entschieden. Der Filter war vom ersten Tag an überbelastet. Auch wenn in einem naturnahen Teich zeitweise mehr Dreck anfällt (Pflanzenreste), kann es nicht sein, das 2005 und 2006 oft nach 5 Tagen die Schwämme so zu waren, das das Wasser über den Notauslauf ungefiltert zurücklief. Bei so hohen Reinigungsintervallen ist kein vernünftiger Aufbau von Filterbiologie möglich. Erst als wir noch einen gebrauchten Patronenfilter dazugestellt haben, wurde es besser.
Wenn man sich etwas näher mit Teichfiltertechnik (Filtermedienoberfläche und Fließgeschwindigkeit des Wasser) beschäftigt, kann man sich fast selbst ausrechnen, das die Werte die OASE angibt, reine Märchen sind.
Mittlerweile nehme ich das Spielzeug nur noch im Frühjahr zur Unterstützung des Helixfilters.

Tschüß
Steffen


----------



## Digicat (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Muss es immer ein Oase Filter sein?*

Servus Steffen

Ohne jetzt Oase die Stange halten zu wollen ...

Dein Teich mit seinem Überbesatz kann man exemplarisch nicht als Reverenz heranziehen ...

Ich denke Oase geht von einem Teichvolumen angepaßten Besatz aus und nicht von Überbesatz ...

Ich kann auch nicht eine Automarke für schlechte Fahrleistungen verantwortlich machen wenn ich statt max. 5 Personen das Auto mit 10 Personen belaste ....


----------



## jolantha (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Muss es immer ein Oase Filter sein?*

eigentlich ist es vollkommen wurscht, welchen Hersteller man nimmt, ich habe alles von Heissner, genauso teuer wie Oase, und reicht von der Kapazität hinten und vorne nicht ! Es war extra mal jemand da, der mir das ausgerechnet hat, was ich brauche, da ich aber am Wald wohne und viel " Dreck " in der Luft ist, kann ich eigentlich jeden Tag  meine Schwämme vom Modder reinigen.
Noch mehr Technik und Strom, ca. 50 € im Monat, kann und will ich mir nicht leisten.


----------



## Nori (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Muss es immer ein Oase Filter sein?*

@ jolantha:
Bei 50.000 Litern sollte man auch nicht mehr mit Schwämmen arbeiten - es sei den man sieht es als tägliches "Workout" um "dicke Arme" zu bekommen.

Gruß Nori (der das ohne es ausgerechnet zu haben hätte voraussagen können)


----------



## jolantha (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Muss es immer ein Oase Filter sein?*

Hallo Nori
jetzt hab ich diese Filterkisten aber nu mal da, und der Dreck dauert ja höchstens noch 14 Tage ( vom Wald )
und diese 1 Stunde alle 2 Tage mit 12 Schaumstoffwürfeln + 18 Filtermatten + 10 Bürsten + 6 Beuteln Zeolith
( die ich aber nicht auswasche ) mache ich doch mit links :


----------



## Nori (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Muss es immer ein Oase Filter sein?*

@ jolantha:
An der Kiste solltest du (vorerst) auch nichts machen - wie sieht es mit einem Vorfilter aus (z.B. Spaltsieb)?
Das würde deine Reinigungsintervalle beträchtlich verlängern.

Gruß Nori


----------



## jrewing4 (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Muss es immer ein Oase Filter sein?*

@ Helmut
"Ohne jetzt Oase die Stange halten zu wollen ...
Dein Teich mit seinem Überbesatz kann man exemplarisch nicht als Reverenz heranziehen ..."

Hallo Helmut,
an Überbesatz glaube ich eher nicht, die Fische von 2005 waren alle, bis auf 2 __ Shubunkin aus unserem Miniteich, die kleinsten die man kaufen kann. Das gleiche gilt für die 2006er.
Und die Kaufempfehlung für den 12er kam von OASE selber. Dem OASE-Vertreter wurde von genau dem Händler, von dem ich die Fische hatte, gesagt, was für ein Teich, wie groß und wieviel Fische rein kommen. Der 12 wäre zwar die untere Grenze, aber noch machbar. Deswegen haben wir dann doch den 18er gekauft. OASE gibt für den 12er pauschal mit Fischbesatz 25m³ und für den 18er 30m³ an. Und mit den 5 Tagen Reinigungsintervall war es so gemeint, das ich dann auch die Schwämme praktisch zu 100% sauber mache. Mit dem, (das muss ich zugeben, guten und einfachen Pumpreinigungssystem) war der Intervall bei max. 2 Tagen. 
Den Nachwuchs hatten wir auch zum größten Teil rausgefangen, noch bevor die richtig Farbe hatten.
Tschüß
Steffen


----------



## Waldi Waldemar (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Muss es immer ein Oase Filter sein?*

Huiuiui .. Und ich dachte grade beim Durchzählen unserer Teichbewohner, das es langsam eng wird .. :-D Aber 60 Fisch(chen) auf 26.000 Liter ist schon gewagt und dann auch irgendwo nachvollziehbar, daß die Pumpe da Schwierigkeiten (ge)macht (hat) .. 

Was die Kundenberatung und die Richtwerte von Oase Filtertechnik anbelangt kann ich nicht klagen. Uns wurde auch empfohlen bei der Teichgröße gleich 2x die 18er einzusetzen, aber nicht zwingend .. je nachdem ob es sinnvoll und erwünscht ist das Wasser kristallklar bekommen zu wollen. Sicher sind die Anschaffungskosten höher, aber die Bedienbarkeit, Durchflußregulierung und Reinigung erweist sich als relativ einfach. Die groben Partikel, Futter- und Algenreste kann man bequem mit dem herausnehmbaren Auffangsieb entfernen, so daß die Filterschwämme eher selten gereinigt werden müssen. Der Vorteil hier ist, daß die Schwämme nicht herausgenommen werden müssen, sonstern einfach im Filter 2-3 Mal ausgedrückt werden und der Dreck durch einen Ablauf herausgespült werden kann.

Sicher gibt es viele Beispiele von Selbstbaufilteranlagen und Argumentationen, die gegen den Einsatz der teureren Produkte und Fertiglösungen sprechen, aber für den Einstieg absolut empfehlenswert ..  So .. und nun könnt ihr mich : ..


----------



## wp-3d (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Muss es immer ein Oase Filter sein?*

Hallo Leute,

Hersteller von Teichfilteranlagen die nur eine Klarwassergarantie in Verbindung mit UVC Leuchten geben, trauen ihrem Filter auch nicht viel zu.

Immer wieder staune ich wie viele Teichbesitzer von ihrer UVC geblendet wurden, od. ist es die Werbung.

Eine UVC filtert nicht, sie klärt nur und das auch ohne Filter, gaukelt nur tolles gesundes Teichwasser vor und beruhigt jeden Teichneuling.

Schaltet eure UVC ab und berichtet danach ob eure Filteranlage jahrelang bis auf das Frühjahr ( Algenblüte) dauerhaft das Teichwasser klar und den Teich sauber hält.

Wer das hin bekommt ist m.M. erst aus dem Anfängerstatus und kann mit Recht über optimale Filterung dikutieren.

Anhand der Tabelle Wikipediaseite unten http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trophiesystem
kann jeder sehen wie gut sein __ Filtersystem ist, wenn keine UVC im Betrieb ist.

Wer seinen Teich ohne UVC so hinbekommt kann seine Fische beruhigt in den Winter schicken.


----------



## Doc (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Muss es immer ein Oase Filter sein?*

Hi Werner,

ich habe auch Filter + vorgeschaltete UVC. Da ich auf einen neuen Filter umgestiegen bin, Filterbakterien, ist die UVC nun schon 4-5 Tage aus ... das komische: Die Sicht wird sogar besser, als mit UVC?
Kann das sein? ... (P.S.: Habe meine UVC noch nicht lange^^) ... bei mir ists nur ein wenig grüner unten, nimmt aber gerade immens ab ... obowhl die UVC aus ist
Bilder vom Wasser und Fischen siehste im Album.


----------



## wp-3d (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Muss es immer ein Oase Filter sein?*

Hi Markus,

bei optimaler Filterung sollte zur Zeit wo die Pflanzen richtig wachsen jeder Teich klar werden, sonst ist die Filterung nicht ausreichend.

Ich bekomme es mit Geduld auch bei meinen jetzt neuen Teichen wieder hin.


.


----------

